
Why You Should Disassemble Your Cheap Charger Before Use - caffeinewriter
http://www.pocketables.com/2013/01/this-is-why-you-should-always-disassemble-cheap-chinese-charging-accessories-before-use.html
======
xyzzy123
But author didn't test it :( It's entirely possible that blob of solder is for
mechanical, not electrical purposes.

The author's complaint about the pins being too close together on the cable
end seems silly to me. If you have a good feeling for how solder works (and
how it sticks to pads and avoids solder mask), you can tell by eye that those
pins will be OK.

~~~
dromidas
Lol this is silly. >and when I opened it up to see inside, proof that I’m not
paranoid was glaring back at me.

Or its proof that he's both paranoid AND lazy :)

------
astangl
It's lame to write up a post accusing seller of selling device w/ shorted-out
pins, but not even take the time to confirm the accusations with an ohmmeter.

------
aaron695
I find very unlikely it doesn't work.

Shonky electronics are possible out of China but 100% not working electronics
are rare. It's evolution.

The business would quickly go out of sale, so assuming you're buying from a
reputable seller it's unlikely you get a total scam.

So to make a big call like that you really need more proof.

~~~
caffeinewriter
I think you misunderstand the point. The shoddy wiring would work, while at
the same time causing a short circuit, potentially destroying your device.

